# how to install tar.bz2 in fedora 16



## abhishek39 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am a new linux user, dont know much of it, so i would like to have a detailed information for the solution.
installed fedora 16 yesterday.
now i am trying to install to softwares (most are of tar.bz2 format) which were given in december 2011 edition of digit.
i installed the dependencies.
now i am trying to install tar.bz2 softwares, but it is very very tough and going above my mind.
i read many forums but i am unable to install.
they say to configure by ./configure after doing cd to the extracted directory
doing so terminal displayes something like 'no c compiler found in the path' i dont remember the exact phrase .
also when i install avg it installed without any configure like command..i just ran install.sh in terminal it was installed but i cant see it any where.

although i have already install all the dependencies provided. i have a question that is it necessary to install all the dependencies even if i am want to install only one of the provided tar.bz2 software

all of my soubts are coloured wth red please help!!!


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 15, 2012)

tar files of a package usually contains source code. you need to compile and then install.  there will be a GUI interface to install software's look for that.. 

yes all  dependencies should be installed. today's software's are developed fast using framework/ modules of other packages .  try rpm packages it will be easier to install than tar files.


----------



## abhishek39 (Mar 15, 2012)

can i get a stepwise tutorial to install wine.tar.bz2 ( which i have got in he cd with the dependencies) in fedora 16.
also i have a very very really very slow net to download a software like wine again in .rpm format.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2012)

Forget about it actually. Digit should stop bundling tarballs. 

Reason = New people will not be able to install. And people who use Linux generally prefer repositories.

Each Linux distro works like marketspace you have in Android/iOS/Windows Phone. We call these "repositories"...

Installing RPM from the Internet (via Package Manager) is the way to go....at least for you imho. This also sorts out dependencies.


----------

